# The SEC Defensive player of the year comes out as gay



## Arrow3 (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2014/michael-sam-gay/


I wonder how this will affect his draft status?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2014)

I dont think it will if it does the prez will step in with executive order and make sure he gets a fair shake. But regardless I think it's sick... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 9, 2014)

The stage is set...if he has a bad combine and his draft status falls, you can bet he will claim discrimination.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 9, 2014)

It will be discrimination from now on if he doesn't get the playing time he feels he should


----------



## flowingwell (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder how many offensive tackles in the sec could have done without hearing this


----------



## tcward (Feb 9, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I dont think it will if it does the prez will step in with executive order and make sure he gets a fair shake. But regardless I think it's sick... Go Dawgs!



This^^


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 9, 2014)

This is what makes me mad. Why announce your gay? Just be gay and shut up about it! Oh no can't do that, gotta tell the whole world. This gay movement is nothing more then a look at me show, it ain't about freedoms or equality or none of the stuff they claim it is.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 9, 2014)

Do I agree with the gay choice he made for his life? No. But it isn't my choice. This is a choice that you my man has to deal with. I do not think that wil affect  his playing time in the league and I do not think he feels that way either- he projects as a LB FWIW- Nd yes, some OTs may have some issue with it BUT apparently his teammates did not and elected to follow him as a team leader because of his skills and not his choices of a sex partner. I do not agree with or condone a gay life period, but this man made a choice that he felt was right for him; not us. I hope he does well in his career, I wish him well in life. He performed admirably for his college team and I am sure he will give his all on the field in the future. I also hope he finds a way from the gay life, but on e again, that is for him to decide and not me.


----------



## riprap (Feb 9, 2014)

Maybe he can be in a Chevy commercial now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 9, 2014)

Only in the SEC.....


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 9, 2014)

*Thumbs up*



Robert28 said:


> This is what makes me mad. Why announce your gay? Just be gay and shut up about it! Oh no can't do that, gotta tell the whole world. This gay movement is nothing more then a look at me show, it ain't about freedoms or equality or none of the stuff they claim it is.



What he said.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 10, 2014)

Robert28 said:


> This is what makes me mad. Why announce your gay? Just be gay and shut up about it! Oh no can't do that, gotta tell the whole world. This gay movement is nothing more then a look at me show, it ain't about freedoms or equality or none of the stuff they claim it is.





KYBobwhite said:


> What he said.



It's none of my business if he's gay and no one else's except maybe his partners.  Why announce it to the world?  How many NFL prospects came out hetero today?


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 10, 2014)

I only have one question: can he play in a 3-4? Because the packers defense was terrible last year.




SpotandStalk said:


> Only in the SEC.....



You just mad that the SEC is more progressive than the ACC. Just another thing the SEC is better at.



Robert28 said:


> This is what makes me mad. Why announce your gay? Just be gay and shut up about it! Oh no can't do that, gotta tell the whole world. This gay movement is nothing more then a look at me show, it ain't about freedoms or equality or none of the stuff they claim it is.



Dude, these guys are ATHLETES, they are all about "LOOK AT ME!!" Why else do you think they all dance around after making a tackle 15 yards down field after getting burned by a WR. That has nothing to do with being gay, has to do with being a showboat.

All that being said, good for him. Dude has enough respect for the NFL that he lets them know before the draft what they are getting into. He is also providing a positive role model for anybody out there who has been told "there aren't any good football players who are gay." Takes a big set to admit to being different, hope he does well.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 10, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> I only have one question: can he play in a 3-4? Because the packers defense was terrible last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





here,here


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 10, 2014)

I just hope he ain't a lesbian, cause they be mean.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2014)

He is just another attention seeker hoping for some celebrity to help him in the draft.  He probably just went to #1 for San Francisco.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2014)

Good for him. I have no problem with it because quite frankly, it's not about me. Will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't care what he does.  Being gay is no more wrong than being an adulterer.

My problem is the people on my TV thinking I should care.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 10, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> What he said.



x3.


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 10, 2014)

He did lead the conference in sacks...


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't care what he does.  Being gay is no more wrong than being an adulterer.
> 
> .



Wait.....what?
Are you equating being gay to cheating on your spouse?
I'm confused?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> Wait.....what?
> Are you equating being gay to cheating on your spouse?
> I'm confused?



I think he's saying no sin is greater than the other. At least thats what I think he's saying.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 10, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> Wait.....what?
> Are you equating being gay to cheating on your spouse?
> I'm confused?



1 Corinthians 6:9-11



> Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality, nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God. And such were some of you. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I think he's saying no sin is greater than the other. At least thats what I think he's saying.



That's exactly what I'm saying.  Society just turns a blind eye to the adulterers sitting in the pews.  Both are equally wrong.


The difference, to me, is that there aren't groups of adulterers in the street trying to convince me that it's not wrong.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying.  Society just turns a blind eye to the adulterers sitting in the pews.  Both are equally wrong.
> 
> 
> The difference, to me, is that there aren't groups of adulterers in the street trying to convince me that it's not wrong.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying.  Society just turns a blind eye to the adulterers sitting in the pews.  Both are equally wrong.
> 
> 
> The difference, to me, is that there aren't groups of adulterers in the street trying to convince me that it's not wrong.



Agree


----------



## alphachief (Feb 10, 2014)

Now...if only Steve Spurrier was man enough to admit he was gay.  We at FSU have know it for decades!


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 10, 2014)

America is in a sad place. I agree the difference in adultery and homosexuality is we aren't celebrating adultery and the media isn't telling our kids it's perfectly ok! It's sickening the deterioration of our nation and it's collective values. I think a lot about that and often wonder how it's gonna be for my kids.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 10, 2014)

So being gay is a choice and a sin, just like adultery.

Got it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 10, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> So being gay is a choice and a sin, just like adultery.
> 
> Got it.



Does a bear go in.... well you know.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 10, 2014)

That cat schoolled us so I ain't got nothing bad to say about him.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2014)

So this will stir the nest but do y'all really think someone chooses to be gay or is it the choice to turn those feelings into action that is the problem?


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2014/02/10/2944963/former-georgia-te-lynch-expresses.html

Arthur Lynch's take.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2014/02/10/2944963/former-georgia-te-lynch-expresses.html
> 
> Arthur Lynch's take.



Copy and paste I cant read it.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> So this will stir the nest but do y'all really think someone chooses to be gay or is it the choice to turn those feelings into action that is the problem?



They are not born that way, they make a choice.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> They are not born that way, they make a choice.



So he is really actually attracted to women and choses to be with guys?

I'm on my phone... I will paste the Lynch article when I get home.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> So he is really actually attracted to women and choses to be with guys?
> 
> I'm on my phone... I will paste the Lynch article when I get home.



Being gay is a choice as is every sin a person makes. I'm using my faith to answer your question. I'm sure you've heard it 100 times but I'll throw it out there again it's not Adam and Steve it's Adam and Eve.... But here is more take on the story aside from faith...


http://deadspin.com/...dium=socialflow
There are layers to former Missouri defensive end Michael Sam's coming-out. The first is that it happened, and the sun came up with no more than the expected amounts of bigotry. The second is how it happened, and OutSports has a fascinating behind-the-scenes look at the lengthy and complex preparations for what was every bit as managed a media event as LeBron's Decision. The third is football.
Sam's timing is fascinating: Two weeks before the combine, three months before the draft. Plenty of time for NFL teams to do their homework, come to grips with the possibility of making history, and—maybe—let the controversy die down. "The big factor here is that the initial storm will come now, and not after he's drafted, like maybe he was trying to hide it," one NFL GM told MMQB. Related 




Here's How The NFL Reacted To Michael Sam Coming Out

When Michael Sam came out tonight, likely becoming the first publicly gay active NFL player next season, we knew there'd be some shocking… Read… 
But while initial reaction from players has been almost universally welcoming, the executives who will actual making decisions on drafting Sam have been disappointingly retrograde. Sports Illustrated has two separate articles speaking with 12 different NFL GMs, coaches, and scouts, and to a man, they say that being gay will either hurt Sam's draft stock, or cause him to not be drafted at all.
Also to a man, they refuse to put their names behind their comments. A sampling:

"In the coming decade or two, it's going to be acceptable, but at this point in time it's still a man's-man game. To call somebody a [gay slur] is still so commonplace. It'd chemically imbalance an NFL locker room and meeting room."


"There's nothing more sensitive than the heartbeat of the locker room. If you knowingly bring someone in there with that sexual orientation, how are the other guys going to deal with it? It's going to be a big distraction. That's the reality."


"I think it's going to affect most locker rooms. A lot of guys will be uncomfortable. Ten years from now, fine. But today, I think being openly gay is a factor in the locker room."


"I just know with this going on this is going to drop him down. There's no question about it. It's human nature. Do you want to be the team to quote-unquote 'break that barrier?'"

This is concern trolling. I wouldn't have a problem with it, but his fellow players would. Some took it even more meta, saying it wouldn't be Sam's sexuality that's a distraction, but the media attention surrounding him. Does that fly in a league where players are regularly arrested, get ensnared in off-the-field controversy, and are generally the inhabitants of a media fishbowl to begin with? Locker rooms have survived truly divisive figures before. (And, it goes without saying, multiple players are and have been out to their teammates without any distractions boiling over into public.) None of those other external factors have ever mattered more than how well the player can play.
Sam is an all-american, all-SEC, defensive player of the year who racked up 11.5 sacks for the fifth-ranked team in the nation. He's perhaps not the ideal test case for a first gay NFL player because his draft projections were already all over the board, ranging from the third to the seventh round. If he goes, there'll be no saying how his coming-out affected his draft stock. But the key is this: Nearly everybody has him being drafted.
This is a win-win situation for those hoping the NFL can be an agent of societal progress. If Sam is drafted, he'll be the first openly gay player in the league's history. If he isn't, each and every one of the NFL's front offices will be forced to explain why not.


----------



## riprap (Feb 10, 2014)

He chose to come out and tell the world. I went to Ingles last night instead of Wal-Mart. Did I make the right choice? I didn't think it was news worthy. 

I also choose to have faith and believe in the Bible. Most of us know what the Bible says about sin. You must confess your sins. Most people sin every day. People should always strive to do better. The problem in this case is that he has professed instead of confessed.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> He chose to come out and tell the world. I went to Ingles last night instead of Wal-Mart. Did I make the right choice? I didn't think it was news worthy.



You'd have a great point rip except last I checked Ingles shoppers are discriminated against because they shop at ingles.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Being gay is a choice as is every sin a person makes. I'm using my faith to answer your question. I'm sure you've heard it 100 times but I'll throw it out there again it's not Adam and Steve it's Adam and Eve.... But here is more take on the story aside from faith...
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/...dium=socialflow
> ...



He told his temmates at Mizzou over the summer. Didn't seem to bother their lockerroom. Shoot, they won the SECE and beat our heterosexual Dawgs in Sanford Stadium. Matter of fact, he scored the winning TD if I am not mistaken.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I dont think it will if it does the prez will step in with executive order and make sure he gets a fair shake. But regardless I think it's sick... Go Dawgs!



You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> He told his temmates at Mizzou over the summer. Didn't seem to bother their lockerroom. Shoot, they won the SECE and beat our heterosexual Dawgs in Sanford Stadium. Matter of fact, he scored the winning TD if I am not mistaken.



Him being gay takes nothing away from him being a freak on the field. It appears that there quite a few that dont like it in the NFL as well as in cfb I  imagine. But there are a lot of folks it doesnt bother. I think he's a good fb player but if he told me he was born that way I would tell him he made chioce to be that way. JMHO.


----------



## riprap (Feb 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> You'd have a great point rip except last I checked Ingles shoppers are discriminated against because they shop at ingles.



As a Christian it is my duty to stand up against what I believe is a sin. He has to right to celebrate his choices and I have a right to chose to stand up against them. I will pray for this guy as I would any other. It's not that I just disagree with what he's doing, he is publicly going against my beliefs. Just standing aside and saying nothing because it is not politically correct is killing this country.

As for shopping at Ingles, where is it written that I can't go there.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 10, 2014)

They will be  TE


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 10, 2014)

Breaking News:

Tom Brady prefers supermodels to men.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> So this will stir the nest but do y'all really think someone chooses to be gay or is it the choice to turn those feelings into action that is the problem?



Yes, it is a choice.  Call it preference if you want, but it is still choice.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> Tom Brady prefers supermodels to men.



Lucky him....


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> Tom Brady prefers supermodels to men.



Blondes, brunettes, redheads or no discrimination at all?

See where I am going with this?  Everybody (including supermodels) are discriminated against in some form or fashion.  Some more than others.  

Also, everything is a choice.  Supermodel, girl next door, blonde, brunette, guy, girl . . . everything is a choice.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 10, 2014)

all heterosexual men are not attracted to all women,and you already know all women are not attracted to you!!!

gay men are not attracted to every man,and the same goes for gay women!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 10, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> all heterosexual men are not attracted to all women,and you already know all women are not attracted to you!!!
> 
> gay men are not attracted to every man,and the same goes for gay women!!!



So it is a choice?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> funny i don't have those ergs



I dont like Fords so I drive a chevy....


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I dont like Fords so I drive a chevy....



that's not what you said,you said you made a choice...you had to like both to make a choice between the two didn't you?

maybe they are just wired that way!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> that's not what you said,you said you made a choice...you had to like both to make a choice between the two didn't you?
> 
> maybe they are just wired that way!!!



Dont buy it brother. My dad never done drugs, but had the same choice to make about them as I did. He said no I said yes. Both of us had a choice.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Dont buy it brother. My dad never done drugs, but had the same choice to make about them as I did. He said no I said yes. Both of us had a choice.



sexual preference is wired in your brain,not a recreational drug


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 10, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> sexual preference is wired in your brain,not a recreational drug



Both choices. Your brain begins to evolve over time based on experiences and the environment around you. You then use your brain to make decisions and choices based on past experiences. No baby is born gay or straight. They evolve into it and make that decision later in life.


----------



## riprap (Feb 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I dont like Fords so I drive a chevy....



How do you like the commercials during the Olympics?


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 10, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Both choices. Your brain begins to evolve over time based on experiences and the environment around you. You then use your brain to make decisions and choices based on past experiences. No baby is born gay or straight. They evolve into it and make that decision later in life.



how many gay people do you know personally that your data is coming from?


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2014)

I just got back from the gym and let me tell you... There was this blonde in her early 30's if I had to guess... She was killing it on the elliptical then she proceeded to the free weights and it was all I could do to take my eyes off of her. I'm talking smoking! That attraction is not a choice of mine. Never has been. 

It's my personal opinion that the vast majority of gays are not gay by choice. They are attracted to the same sex just as I was attracted to the woman at the gym.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I just got back from the gym and let me tell you... There was this blonde in her early 30's if I had to guess... She was killing it on the elliptical then she proceeded to the free weights and it was all I could do to take my eyes off of her. I'm talking smoking! That attraction is not a choice of mine. Never has been.
> 
> It's my personal opinion that the vast majority of gays are not gay by choice. They are attracted to the same sex just as I was attracted to the woman at the gym.



exactly,it's chemical


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 10, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> how many gay people do you know personally that your data is coming from?



I know some "gay" people. I don't keep "data" on it. It is my personal opinion. Just like you have an opinion that differs from mine. I don't think we are going to agree with each others opinions, but it is what it is. 

Most gays I know have choosen to "experiment" with both sexes and prefer one over the other, choice. It is my experience in dealing with the matter thus defining my opinion of the matter. 

I really don't care whether this guy is gay or not. I don't think it should matter one way or the other. If he wants to play football, be good at it and nobody will care.  I always thought the gay community wanted inclusion (to be treated the same as everybody else), but I don't think that anymore.  It now appears to me that most want some type of special treatment on top of being gay.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Okay, i have cleaned this thread up. 
This IS NOT the political or religious forum. Personal attacks or posts regarding a Forum members sexuality will not be tolerated.
Go down this road again and the pretty yellow and red cards will be sent by PM.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 10, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> exactly,it's chemical



All brain function is based on chemical reaction; therefore, all choices and decisions are based on the same.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 10, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> All brain function is based on chemical reaction; therefore, all choices and decisions are based on the same.



they had no choice in what the chemical breakdown would like!!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 10, 2014)

that is why you can't fix pedophiles!!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2014)

Well... nobody is going to convince another to change their opinion on why one is gay or straight. 
That said, I think it is a fairly sad state that we are in that we have to wonder if his draft stock will drop because he is gay. The guy is an All American.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Copy and paste I cant read it.



Arthur Lynch was matched up often against Michael Sam the final two seasons of their college careers. They both were first-team All-SEC picks after last season, Lynch as Georgia’s tight end and Sam as Missouri’s defensive end. The two met and spoke a bit last month at the Senior Bowl, as both pursued their NFL dreams.

Lynch was surprised Sunday night upon hearing that Sam had publicly revealed he is gay. But Lynch, who has gone public in his support for gay rights, was also happy to hear it.

“On a personal level it’s awesome for him,” Lynch said Monday. “I can imagine he’s been trying to figure out when, or if and when, he was gonna come out publicly. And for him to do it before the biggest (job) interview of his life, essentially, which is the NFL combine, takes a lot of guts. I commend him on that. Man to man, I think it takes a certain amount of courage and inner strength to do that.”

In last year’s Missouri win at Georgia, it was Sam who returned a fumble 21 yards for a touchdown, making it 28-10. And it was Lynch who tried unsuccessfully to run down Sam.

“I had no idea he was gay when I was playing against him. Especially when I was running down after him as he was scoring a touchdown after a fumble recovery. That didn’t register in my mind. And if we were to run back that play now, and I knew he was gay, it wouldn’t have mattered, because at the end of the day it’s still a game,” Lynch said. “I could see where it puts him in a tough bind if he doesn’t want to come out. But the fact that he did speaks wonders about him as an individual. But it’ll be interesting to see what the backlash is. I think I saw Mel Kiper said he’s a mid-round guy. Well if you’re a mid-round guy and you have no off-the-field issues, you’re gonna get picked no matter what. So it’ll be interesting to see if a team grades him out and wants to take him in the mid-rounds.”

Pro basketball player Jason Collins, who came out last summer, still hasn’t been signed by a team, Lynch pointed out. But Collins is on the downside of his career, so it’s a bit of a different situation. Sam was projected to be picked in the mid-rounds before his announcement.

Sam was accepted in the Missouri locker room, by all accounts. But Lynch also knows there will remain questions whether the same can happen on the NFL level.

“The fact he came out to his team in the summer, and the fact it wasn’t a distraction for them, and the fact they still had a lot of success, I think that’s a good kind of test run for him,” Lynch said. “He can tell a scout, 'Hey I came out to my teammates, it wasn’t a distraction. Most of the Missouri community knew about it, yet we still had the best season in half a decade.' ”

Playing against Sam and watching him on film, Lynch was impressed.

“I can imagine he’s a weight-room freak," Lynch said. "I mean he’s strong, he’s about 6-2, they say he weighs 260 and he looks every bit of it. He’s definitely a guy who passes the eye test. From the point of attack, he’s strong, he’s quick, he lives for third-and-8, for third-and-long, because he looks to go rush the passer. For me it was definitely a challenge. Coach would always say, ‘Hey this is gonna be a big week for the tight ends.’ Games like Florida, South Carolina, there was no doubt that playing against Missouri was that type of game. It didn’t surprise me when he was All-American.”

Lynch, a native of Massachusetts, has spoken before about his support for gay marriage, and Sunday evening he re-tweeted messages of support for Sam. Lynch called Sam’s announcement “a really big step” for the gay community in general.

Should Sam be drafted and play in an NFL game, he won’t be the first gay person to play in the league. Plenty have come out after their careers. And Sam almost certainly wouldn’t be the only current gay player, just the only publicly gay one.

At a minimum, however, Sam would be a trailblazer, the first openly gay player to be drafted by one of the four major American sports leagues. And Lynch thinks Sam did the right thing by coming out now.

“I don’t think someone with that much importance in life who can impact that many in a positive way, so many people around you, I don’t think that you should keep it a secret,” Lynch said. “The fact he came out now instead of after 12 years in the NFL, I think that’s a cool thing. There’s gonna be a lot of people who have different opinions from me and say I’m wrong. When you live in a free country, you can afford to have different opinions, you know? But I just hope for him he can complete his dream of playing in the NFL.”


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Well... nobody is going to convince another to change their opinion on why one is gay or straight.
> That said, I think it is a fairly sad state that we are in that we have to wonder if his draft stock will drop because he is gay. The guy is an All American.



Agree. Must be the chemicals. 

I don't think it should effect his draft position and it may or may not. I can see where some NFL teams would not want to deal with all the media attention that comes with it. That is their choice.  Someone could even draft him higher than they otherwise would have. We just don't know yet and should wait to see how it plays out. 

Most NFL scouts, the good one's at least, already knew that he was gay and that this would be coming out.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 10, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> they had no choice in what the chemical breakdown would like!!!



I just don't agree. I still don't think you are "born" gay. A baby is born and has no inference about sexual orientation. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 10, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> that is why you can't fix pedophiles!!!!



Different topic and I don't think we should discuss.


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think it should affect his draft stock. Hate the sin, not the sinner. As a Christian, I just disagree with the celebration of it all.


----------



## weagle (Feb 10, 2014)

The best thing he can do from now on is to never answer questions regarding his sexual orientation other than " I've already spoken about that, and I think all professional players should keep their private lives private."

If he allows himself to be sucked into answering personal questions then he will always be a "gay player" not just a player that is judged by the merit of his play.

Based on how he handled it in college I get the idea that he just wanted to let people know that "this is who I am and that's all I have to say about that".


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

Choice


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I don't think it should affect his draft stock. Hate the sin, not the sinner. As a Christian, I just disagree with the celebration of it all.



Agree.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2014)

Robert28 said:


> This is what makes me mad. Why announce your gay? Just be gay and shut up about it! Oh no can't do that, gotta tell the whole world. This gay movement is nothing more then a look at me show, it ain't about freedoms or equality or none of the stuff they claim it is.



But he will be the first one, and make 5-10 million for the book and TV movie deal.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> He chose to come out and tell the world. I went to Ingles last night instead of Wal-Mart. Did I make the right choice? I didn't think it was news worthy.
> 
> I also choose to have faith and believe in the Bible. Most of us know what the Bible says about sin. You must confess your sins. Most people sin every day. People should always strive to do
> better. The problem in this case is that he has professed instead of confessed.



Well said.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 10, 2014)

There won't be another "clean up" of this without heads getting thumped.

Take note.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 11, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> sexual preference is wired in your brain,not a recreational drug



I do believe that a FEW are born that way.  Just like sociopaths are born that way.  I also think that most choose to be that way.  Look how many more there are since MTV decided that it was cool.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 11, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I just don't agree. I still don't think you are "born" gay. A baby is born and has no inference about sexual orientation. Again, just my opinion.



are you saying christian parents influenced their christian kid to be gay!!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I do believe that a FEW are born that way.  Just like sociopaths are born that way.  I also think that most choose to be that way.  Look how many more there are since MTV decided that it was cool.



there have always been gay people,they have just lived mostly in the closet...it's a new world now


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 11, 2014)

If I am an owner, GM or coach, I want my team focused on the playbook, not on the sexual orientation of my rookie.

You can say that Sam came out to his team at Mizzou and it made no impact in the locker room but there is a new component now. 

The press knows about the situation.

They will beat the clubhouse door down with every imaginable type of distraction.


----------



## HuntDawg (Feb 11, 2014)

Quick question. What age did you guys decide to be attracted to girls? I can't seem to remember when I made the decision. I just hope I do not change my mind, because if being attracted to men is a choice, I would be terrified I might change my mind some day. 

It makes me sick to know that there is a chance I could wake up tomorrow and be attracted to men. 

Here is my argument, and please know I do not approve of the act.

I can guarantee you that I will never be able to be with a ma n. The reason is it would be impossible for me to perform. If I had a choice as to who I am attracted too, I would not be able to make that statement. 

May sound harsh, but I believe it to be a brain defect. We all know what the largest sex organ is. The choice is to act upon the desire. I have a desire for hot women. I choose weather to act upon those desires. I have no choice in what I am attracted to. It is what it is.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 11, 2014)

GOD don't make mistakes he made Adam & Eve. ''Gays'' are in effect saying they know more than he does. I'm 56 yrs. old & ain't gonna change my beliefs. We hear  ''Gay'' tossed around but I liked when Phil Robertson went into detail about what we really are talking about.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 11, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> there have always been gay people,they have just lived mostly in the closet...it's a new world now



You can't tell me with a straight face that there were this many people living in the closet.  White kids dressing and talking like thugs in the 90's is the same as ALOT of your more flamboyant gays today.  It's the latest trend.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i have cleaned this thread up.
> This IS NOT the political or religious forum. Personal attacks or posts regarding a Forum members sexuality will not be tolerated.
> Go down this road again and the pretty yellow and red cards will be sent by PM.





Muddyfoots said:


> There won't be another "clean up" of this without heads getting thumped.
> 
> Take note.




I'm surprised this thread is still here...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 11, 2014)

Would someone clarify something I've been hearing alol of on ESPN?  What, exactly, is "brave" about Sam's coming out of the closet?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 11, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> are you saying christian parents influenced their christian kid to be gay!!!



Where did I say that?


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Would someone clarify something I've been hearing alol of on ESPN?  What, exactly, is "brave" about Sam's coming out of the closet?



bigotry will more than likely keep him undrafted


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 11, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> bigotry will more than likely keep him undrafted



Wanna bet?  A team will take a flyer on him so they can be Jackie Robinson's Dodgers.

ETA:  If he can play football, he will be drafted anyway.


----------



## riprap (Feb 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Would someone clarify something I've been hearing alol of on ESPN?  What, exactly, is "brave" about Sam's coming out of the closet?





hummdaddy said:


> bigotry will more than likely keep him undrafted



If true, then he's made two dumb decisions.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 11, 2014)

riprap said:


> If true, then he's made two dumb decisions.



It had kept them from having equal rights for a long time....now that has changed and found unconstitutional....just waiting for someone to test the water here in ga....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 11, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> It had kept them from having equal rights for a long time....now that has changed and found unconstitutional....just waiting for someone to test the water here in ga....



What can I do that he can't?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm still waiting to hear what's brave about coming out, especially for an athlete, today. 

It takes alot of courage to stand up and have EVERYONE with a voice pat you on the back and tell you how great you are.  Plus, they will shield you from those who disagree.  I wish I had the courage to be told how awesome I am.

Unfortunately, only bigotted cowards, come out and share their beliefs, like Phil Robertson.  Phil is such a coward that he took the abuse from the same people who cheer on those like Sam and still stuck to his principles.

It's funny how words like brave are thrown around with no thought to the meaning of the word itself.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 11, 2014)

Who said it didn't take courage for Phil Roberson to say what he said?   Practically every time I turned on the radio here in Alabama he was put on a pedestal for his "bravery" by anyone from Rick and Bubba to Jay Barker. Those same people are bashing Sam and they have a "voice".


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 11, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Who said it didn't take courage for Phil Roberson to say what he said?   Practically every time I turned on the radio *here in Alabama* he was put on a pedestal for his "bravery" by anyone from Rick and Bubba to Jay Barker. Those same people are bashing Sam and they have a "voice".



Time to get out the fish bowl.

OK, a couple of morning radio show guys.  Let's look around at the NATIONAL media and see how the voices sound.

I've heard that the idiots who call in to the Finebaum show are showing their ignorance as well.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What can I do that he can't?



nothing anymore in ga


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 11, 2014)

it is brave to encourage a form of pedophilia like phil did.... 


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/duck-dynastys-phil-robertson-marry-668017


 A video of Duck Dynasty star Phil Robertson has surfaced, in which he tells a Georgia crowd to "marry these girls when they are 15 or 16. They'll pick your ducks."


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Time to get out the fish bowl.
> 
> OK, a couple of morning radio show guys.  Let's look around at the NATIONAL media and see how the voices sound.
> 
> I've heard that the idiots who call in to the Finebaum show are showing their ignorance as well.



First off, you said "anyone with a voice"...

Well... Rick and Bubba are syndicated across the country and I'm not going to bother looking but I'd guess that Sean Hannity, Glen Beck, and the like have similar views and they certainly have a voice.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 11, 2014)

It's sort of funny how we all cherry pick the things in religion to follow or deem important. I'm guilty of it too...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2014)

We're done here.
Start a thread in the Political forum if you want to continue the conversation.


----------

